# Working on a Tier 2 Visa in the UK and paying Taxes



## Sanchez (Mar 11, 2009)

I have secured a job at a UK based company. They are a Registered Sponsor and will sponsor me as a Tier 2 Skilled Worker. I am a US citizen. 

My question is: how will the taxes work? Do I have to get a bank account in the UK? Will I automatically be taxed by the UK Government? What's the best way to transfer money back to the US. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

As a US citizen, you'll have to continue to file US tax returns no matter where in the world you live. There is the overseas earned income exclusion and various treaty terms that should avoid any double taxation, but once you are resident in the UK you'll be paying UK taxes like everyone else there.

The issue of transferring money back to the States is a little tricky. If you're living in the UK, you'll want to have most of your pay there anyhow (to meet your day to day living expenses) and for that you'll need a UK bank account. To transfer money back to the US, it depends a bit on how much, how often and exactly how you want to transfer it (i.e. bank transfers are usually the standard - but there are other ways).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2009)

You will have to have a UK Bank account. A few popular ones with prominent presence are
HSBC
Barclays
Natwest
Nationwide
You will need a letter from your employer to open a bank account in one of these banks. 
There are many ways to transfer money. You can have a multicurrency account from HSBC/Citi Bank etc and move money from one currency to another. However, you might not get the best exchange rate. Yet another option is to have a forex trading account. But USD using your GBP and move the USD to the multi-currency account. This might be risky, but is by far the best way to get unbeatable exchange rates.
To have a look at other options moneysavingexpert. com might be a good option. They have very good articles there


----------

